# Surrogate newbie needing advice...



## Upsy_Daisy (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi there,

I've never posted on this part of FF before, but was looking for some advice, and hope someone can help. 

I am so lucky to have twins thanks to the miracle of IVF, and really feel strongly about 'giving something back' if that makes sense, and for me that is through surrogacy. 

I have offered to be a surrogate on behalf of a friend, who appears to have both egg quality and carrying issues, and has sadly endured failure after failure  

She has tried a donated embryo cycle at Reprofit Int (which ended in failure), so I have offered to carry (a) donated embryo(s) on her behalf from Reprofit. 

Has anyone else done this? How do we go about it? Are there any legal procedures etc.? Is it straight forward or complicated?! 

Also, I would like to have the same drugs that I had for my own successful IVF, would it be possible to approach my old clinic for help with this? 

Sorry for so many questions, but I really don't know what the next step is, and how to go about it! All i know is that if I do this I will be helping make a childless couples dream come true!  

Thanking you all so much in advance for any advice/ help or pointers you can give me 

xxx


----------



## angelwomb (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi,

I haven't been on ff for quite some time so please forgive my delayed reply (I am determined to log on more often this year).

Like you I decided that I wanted to give something back after giving birth to my own miracles (now aged 6yrs 11mths & 4yrs 11mths), I am now 29wks 3days pregnant with my best friends baby who I met via *Miracles Do Happen* which is FREE to join. Being a Surrogate has been so rewarding, seeing the joy, excitment & happiness my help is contrabuting gives me such warmth inside.

With regard to you helping your friends I think it is fantastic, however 'I believe' the Law states that any child born as a result of Surrogacy must be biologically related to one or both of the Intended Parents. I could be wrong but if that is the case I'm not sure whether transferring (a) donated embryo(s) in to the womb of a Surrogate is legal in the UK.
In my opinion your first step to take, prior to approaching clinics, would be to ask is Nat Gamble about the legal side of what you are considering doing for you friends.

I'm soooo sorry to post this as I'm sure it is the last thing you want to read, however if what I believe to be true actually is, it's better to find out sooner rather than later. I truly hope I am wrong but I would hate to raise yours or your friends hopes just in case.

Take care & please feel free to ask as many questions as you like.

Lots of love,
angelwomb
-x-x-x-x-x-


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what a wonderful thing you are doing, I hope that Natalie comes back to you with a positive answer. Good Luck


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi there

What a wonderful thing you are proposing to do, but I am afraid that Angelwomb is quite right that there is a potential complication with using a donated embryo.  It isn't illegal to do it, but your friend won't be able to get a parental order after the child is born (which is the legal mechanism which takes away your responsibility as the mother and transfers is to your friend and her husband), and this could produce some severe complications.  To get a parental order you have to show that at least one of the commissioning parents is a biological parent.

Is there any way she could use her own eggs or sperm from her partner, or is that simply not an option?  

So sorry to have to throw a spanner in the works.  If you want to get a general understanding of how the law works in relation to surrogacy, have a look at the leaflet attached to the Surrogacy Law thread (which has a sticky on this board).

Best of luck

Natalie
[email protected]


----------

